# Looking for pic of original 1970s norman b68



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

Just found the missing piece to my norman collection. a 1971 b68 solid indian rosewood with spruce top.
The pickguard is missing would like to replace with on like the original but dont know what it looks like!
If you have one post a pic please.
I will try and post pictures of my 1973 b30 and my 1982 st40 with a florentine cutaway when i figure out how to do it!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't know about the pickguard but I would love to see your Norman collection!


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

What's the serial / label
Can you post a pic
Thanks


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

Daniel Laroche said:


> What's the serial / label
> Can you post a pic
> Thanks


Serial is 1082
Date confirmed by godin


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/6760/gnvs
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/9210/Cq6SNJ.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/9108/IFouPx.jpg
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/8163/MrUauG.jpg


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

Big_Al said:


> https://http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/6760/gnvsVe.jpg
> https://http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/9210/Cq6SNJ.jpg
> https://http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/9108/IFouPx.jpg
> https://http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/8163/MrUauG.jpg


If these dont work tell me how to make it work


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Most probably...
100 serialized B-68 where made before 1974, serial 1001 to 1101
But there are no existing archives before 1974
Trust me, I went through Godin's archives and gave a resume afterwards to their service dept
But a pic would be appreciated
And I have some pictures of old B-68 at the office
I'll get back to you on monday
Dan


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Big_Al said:


> If these dont work tell me how to make it work


They didn't work for me as they are but when the https://http// is removed I get to them. Here they are...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

is the B68 the one with the cracked headstock? Also looks more like Brazilian Rosewood.


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

The B-68 was on kijiji Ontario recently I think...
Happy for you!
Definitely an early one
The white/written red label makes it 1973-1975
Possibly braz rosewood fretboard
To answer you original question regarding the pickguard check this :




From 1975, a B-68 from +/- the same era
I think in 1971 they were using what they could find!
Usually it would be a "standard" red tortoise single layer pickguard
But in the video it looks black
Dan


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

rollingdam said:


> is the B68 the one with the cracked headstock? Also looks more like Brazilian Rosewood.


Yup. Too bad for the headstock, but its gonna be my player. Might try to get a better repair job done on it. As for the wood i was not convinced it was indian rosewood. You may be right on that one


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I love these threads. The neck design of these old Norman's fascinates me. Theoretically, you can bolt on a replacement neck if you aren't satisfied with the headstock repair. The challenge would be that you will probably have to get it made since it would be such a scarce part to find otherwise.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Big_Al said:


> Yup. Too bad for the headstock, but its gonna be my player. Might try to get a better repair job done on it. As for the wood i was not convinced it was indian rosewood. You may be right on that one


I tried to buy this guitar about a month ago and the seller refused to ship


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

rollingdam said:


> I tried to buy this guitar about a month ago and the seller refused to ship


I got it from the guitar corner in kitchener No issues at all. Got it for a song and dance...
Dont know if was the same one but I am glad to own it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It was the same one-did Dwayne ship it to you?


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Big_Al
To follow up on your question regarding the type of pickguard on early models,
I found an online clip of an early Norman B-50, owned by M. Jacques Michel.
Jacques Michel / Pas besoin de frapper | Belle et Bum | Zone Vidéo Télé-Québec
1 layer red tortise pickguard
Dan


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/7890/IFk1sw.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/5286/jkCgLW.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/3006/MM4tCr.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/7748/AbCkHW.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/617/lq0Z0g.jpg
Pics of my 1973 b30 HG serial 1532 Sf (second factory)
This model is rare high gloss finish, tortoise shell celluloid binding with a mahogany neck and rosewood fingerboard.
Nitrocellulose finish has extensive cracking but the sound is amazing and the neck is a fast action, somewhat slimmer almost like an electric guutar feel.
Can someone fix the code for my pics?


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

This is a 1976 b30 with maple neck.
Satin finish://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/3291/z65mTL.jpg://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/8159/fIwNtz.jpg
://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/9185/0ZRBqT.jpg
://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/6240/1mBEiK.jpg
This one is in very nice condition.
Again help with the pics...please


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

If anyone else has some nice old normans i would like to see them!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zguitz said:


> The B-68 was on kijiji Ontario recently I think...
> Happy for you!
> Definitely an early one
> The white/written red label makes it 1973-1975
> ...


I haven't listened to this song in a long time. What an incredible talent Michel Rivard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2017)

Big_Al said:


> If anyone else has some nice old normans i would like to see them!


Not really old.
I have a '90 B20 and a '02 with Fishman electronics.

'90










'02


----------



## Claude Goulet (Feb 22, 2020)

Big_Al said:


> Just found the missing piece to my norman collection. a 1971 b68 solid indian rosewood with spruce top.
> The pickguard is missing would like to replace with on like the original but dont know what it looks like!
> If you have one post a pic please.
> I will try and post pictures of my 1973 b30 and my 1982 st40 with a florentine cutaway when i figure out how to do it!


I have a Norman B68 1970 with the original pick guard. A traditional tortoise pick guard ....i can send you some pictures. My B68 his made with laminated bresilian rosewood (Dalbergia ) and Adirondack spruce top. I send pictures to Claude Boucher (Boucher guitar) the son of Normand Boucher and he gave me those informations.


----------



## Aldo (Nov 12, 2021)

Big_Al said:


> Just found the missing piece to my norman collection. a 1971 b68 solid indian rosewood with spruce top.
> The pickguard is missing would like to replace with on like the original but dont know what it looks like!
> If you have one post a pic please.
> I will try and post pictures of my 1973 b30 and my 1982 st40 with a florentine cutaway when i figure out how to do it!


Hi, I owned a Normand Boucher guitar from La Patrie QC, bought in sept. 1969. It is a B68 Brazilian Rosewood, just amazing. A very rare production (15-25 guitars) produced in 1968 and 1969. In yearly 1970's, Mr. Boucher sold to Godin guitar. The only person I know who own's one is Michel Rivard from Beau Dommage. Mr. Rivard used that guitar on Beau Dommage's first album in 1974.


----------

